# Inappropriate message I used on the 3DS Friend List but it was a good message



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 27, 2013)

I've been trying to make a thread like this but now I have. I replied to my friend that I made rubber band bracelets, then he said what kind of rubber band bracelets and I replied by saying in the message "Fishtail :3" and then I got this message: "This contains inappropriate language and cannot be used." I mean I wasn't going to use a different kind of fishtail like a fishtail braid. I was only using _this_ fishtail, the one that are the kinds of rubber band bracelets.

I mean come on, Nintendo. REALLY?!
So tell me if the fishtail that _I_ used wasn't a inappropriate message.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2013)

Nintendo has weird filters. Catches stupid things, while letting actual inappropriate things slip right on by.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 27, 2013)

Tom said:


> Nintendo has weird filters. Catches stupid things, while letting actual inappropriate things slip right on by.


I know right? Well, sometimes they don't understand the messages that people use which some of them are not inappropriate.


----------



## unravel (Dec 27, 2013)

"unleash the gates"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 27, 2013)

You have to nickname a Probopass to trade it. (Just another example of how much one catches unnecessary things) Nintendo needs to improve filters.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2013)

Reminds me of when Cofagrigus couldn't be traded on GTS in Pokemon Black because there was an "inappropriate" word inside its name.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 27, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> "unleash the gates"


Lol pretty funny uh? Well go on my mark to tell Nintendo to understand inappropriate language and good language! XD


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Reminds me of when Cofagrigus couldn't be traded on GTS in Pokemon Black because there was an "inappropriate" word inside its name.



I remember that!

Go figure. They fix Cofagrigus, and mess up Probopass.


----------



## unravel (Dec 28, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> Lol pretty funny uh? Well go on my mark to tell Nintendo to understand inappropriate language and good language! XD



Good you get it xD


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 28, 2013)

Yea I saw some weird stuff on the GTS for example... saw an Espeon on there with the name of 'cocaine' . Was surprised to see that one get past the filter.


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah it asked what was my favorite movie and I put, "Puss and Boots" and it wouldn't let me do it because of the p word ;-;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 6, 2014)

Once I used sharpshooter as the name for a Mario Kart 7 group whose symbol was a bullet bill, and it deemed it inappropriate.


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Reminds me of when Cofagrigus couldn't be traded on GTS in Pokemon Black because there was an "inappropriate" word inside its name.



That's hilarious. Seriously?


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jan 9, 2014)

Every time I see this threads title I read it as "inappropriate message I used on 3ds friend list but it was a good (funny) msssage " idk why lol...

Anyway I received an illumise in wonder trade with the nickname "mcd*kburger" except it wasn't censored obviously. Although the bad word wasn't spelled correctly it was still there... Honestly it made me laugh when I received it but I thought "Wow and this wasn't blocked..."


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2014)

I got a Vivillon from the GTS with a name I don't want to say. I put it in Wonder Trade immediately. I wouldn't mind at all if the person that got it sent it back to Wonder Trade.
Also, I heard that in the past, Skuntank also couldn't be traded unless nicknamed.


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 10, 2014)

Seriously Nintendo, just stop catering to little kids, your filters fail


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't even know what fishtail means. Gosh, I'm so innocent sometimes.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 13, 2014)

Most games filter my actual name (Spike) because the word "spic" is a racial slur and they filter different spellings of it such as "spik",  annoys the hell out of me!


----------



## yosugay (Jan 13, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> Yea I saw some weird stuff on the GTS for example... saw an Espeon on there with the name of 'cocaine' . Was surprised to see that one get past the filter.


lol


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 13, 2014)

If anyone doesn't know what a fishtail is, it's a tail for a fish that's used to let it in movement and in shape. It also means that it's a kinds of rubber band that you make by first letting the first band into a figure 8 and then continue making more until the fishtail bracelet grows. Another meaning is a braid that you make with your hair.


----------

